# REC Wine Soaked Fig Bread Pudding



## middie (Jan 21, 2005)

1/2 lb. italian bread cut into 3/4 inch cubes
2 1/2 cups milk
1 cup figs
1/3 cup chianti (may sub. orange juice)
2 eggs
2 tablespoons butter, softened
lightly sweetened whipped cream
cinnamon

preheat oven to 350. place bread and milk in medium bowl. let stand 15 minutes, stirring once or twice. remove stems from figs and coursely chop.

bring wine to a boil in small saucepan. add figs and simmer 2 minutes or until wine is absorbed. set aside. beat eggs with sugar and stir in bread and soaked figs. spread butter onto the bottom and sides of a 2 quart casserole dish. spoon bread mixture into dish and bake 45-50 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean.

let cool, to warm and serve with whipped cream and sprinkle on cinnamon.

6-8 servings


----------



## jkath (Jan 21, 2005)

That sounds absolutely







  HEAVENLY!


----------

